# 2012 sandhill crane



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Well it took us to the final day of the hunt to finally get on some birds. Our usual spot in rich county wasn't as good due to lack of water on the roost area so we had to relocate. We had to switch fields and locate the landowner and then find the birds. We were all but ready to call it a season and then we stumbled upon a pair feeding in one of the fields we had permission to. A short stalk and a few shots later 2 of 3 tags were filled.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Very cool! 8) 



How do those things taste?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Very cool! 8)
> 
> How do those things taste?


I think they taste great! The wife on the other hand isn't that impressed. Goob, your the local recipe guru, any suggestions?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That's great! Congrats. Let us know how they taste.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! One of the most fun birds to hunt we have. They are what you might call a "rump roast with wings"(two roasts actually). Roast 'em up or slap 'em on the grill if they're nice and young, if not, they make a really really good jerky. Congrats on your hunt.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Very cool! 8)
> 
> How do those things taste?


Ribeye of the sky is what they are called in many places. In my opinion the best tasting game bird you will ever eat. I think they taste alot like a venison stake. Main thing is don't over cook just like ducks & geese mid rare is as much as you will ever want to cook them.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I shot my first cranbe last year. I found it to be absolutely delicous. I basically seperated just the breast meat from the bird. I than seasoned each side of each breast with a generous rub. I seared the breasts on each side. I than cut 2 very large Pasilla peppers open just enough I could basically stuff 1 breast into each pepper and grilled them for a few more minutes just to cook the pepper and put the breast to a nice medium or medium rare. you can than just slice the pepper and breasts into strips and serve over rice with a nice red wine. One of my favorite wild game meals I've ever had.


----------

